
Genes and backgrounds matter most to exam results - abhiminator
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21739574-type-school-less-important-genes-and-backgrounds-matter-most-exam
======
noemit
Like the conclusion of most studies on intelligence: We don't really know
anything.

